# Fireplace damper



## Potomac101 (Dec 18, 2007)

I grew up in a house whose fireplace damper could be opened/closed using a knob on the front of the fireplace. The house I live in now has a fireplace whose damper can only be reached by sticking one's arm up into the firebox.

Is it practical to replace the existing damper with a damper that can be adjusted without having to be a contortionist?

The chimney smokes with a cap so I don't think that a cap damper will work. I'll need to stick with a throat damper.

potomac101


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

I do not know of any way to modify a poker control damper into a rotary control one, but here is a diagram of each.


----------



## Potomac101 (Dec 18, 2007)

I found a piece of steel rod in the basement and fashioned it into a crude "damper hook." It works pretty well and mitigates the problem of starting a fire with the damper closed.

Thanks for the pictures.

potomac101


----------



## Kingfisher (Nov 19, 2007)

Good, because there is no easy way to replace the in the flue models


----------



## greatdaneman (Jan 26, 2008)

*chimney flue liner*

I live in a bungalow. the old open fire used to suffer from problems with blowback where teh smoke filled the room

The previous occupant had a cerramic flue liner fitted. the problem was this acted like a vortex and sucked all the heat up the chimney
we have installed a multi stove which has about 1 metor of 6" enamel pipe inserted into the flue liner and also a 6" butterfly damper plate.

still a lot of heat is wasted and wonder any modifcations can be made to the liner or chimney to make it more efficient with out causing carbon monoxide poisening

I did have a swinging weighted flange plate but sadly it kept geting stuck and causing blowback. 

any ideas 
cheers


----------

